# f.A.O of sezra



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Sarah, I see you have had a little comment so know you are here lurking about 
So how did Daisy get on with her training, was it any good?


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Sarah I noticed you too, nice to see you x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hello  Yes I am lurking. I suddenly had the urge to come out of forum retirement 

Sadly the training didn't happen  I was relying on someone having the children overnight (as I cannot leave Henry) and I was let down. I cancelled it but they have said for me to contact them again when things are more settled. Now waiting for the house move to go through. I am struggling to concentrate on too many things at the moment. Work is crazy and lots to do at home with the house move. I am not sure how to fit it in with the kids to be honest unless I take Henry with me?

Just another failure in the life of sezra


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It's not a failure Sarah! You have a lot on. It will all come together one day and then Daisy will be winning trials left right and center! Lol.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Haha! I think that is a bit optimistic  I would just like her to come back when I call her


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

calli.h said:


> Hi Sarah I noticed you too, nice to see you x


Thanks Calli  Hope you and your lovely poos are well.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

We are all really well thank you, we took a good year off from the forum, life as you say just gets a little too complicated sometimes and I have seemed to missed ALOT, good and bad!?! Hope you are all well, house moves are never easy x


----------

